# [¡Resuelto!] Controlador privativo nvidia [¡Resuelto!]

## Inukaze

Hola muy buenas, ya llevo 2 dias > Descargando, Configurando (y optimizando) , mi instalacion de Gentoo. 

Bueno el punto es que al llegar a la instalacion de nvidia-drivers y colocar

```
>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304
```

 en el 

```
/etc/portage/package.mask
```

Siempre intenta instalar la version 375.26 , en la cual no se incluye mi GPU "Nvidia GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)"

y no consigo como instalar la version 304.314 de los controladores de nvidia que es la que realmente necesito.

Vi en 2 Repositorios gits, archivos "ebuild" para eso, pero tampoco los pude usar. porque me decia algo del metapackage, y que el formato del archivo no era propio del ebuild. (descargue la version raw / plain) de cada archivo, y los 2 me dijeron exactamente el mismo error.

Puede alguien guiarme en este punto, ya que por mas que busco no encuentro como realizar lo que necesito ???

Gracias de antemano. mientras tanto veo como hago para que el teclado y el raton (son PS/2) funcionen en Xorg . ya que dejan de funcionar cuando uso 

```
startxfce4
```

Aunque puedo suponer que eso es en parte a que xorg-drivers no se instala debido a que nvidia-drivers no esta (la version que necesito)Last edited by Inukaze on Mon Jan 02, 2017 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## brutico

Te has dejado un igual  :Very Happy: 

sería así:

```
>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *Inukaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> y no consigo como instalar la version 304.314 de los controladores de nvidia que es la que realmente necesito.
> 
> ...

 Esa versión no parece que exista. Posiblemente te refieres a la 304.134.

```
equery list -p nvidia-drivers
```

 *Inukaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> al llegar a la instalacion de nvidia-drivers y colocar
> 
> ```
> ...

 Haciendo eso enmascaras la version que quieres instalar ya que 304.134 > 304. Prueba a poner en package.mask:

```
>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134
```

----------

## Inukaze

```
(chroot) mint / # equery list -p nvidia-drivers | grep 304

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.131

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.131-r1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.131-r4

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.132

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

(chroot) mint / # emerge --ask x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

!!! 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

```

Bueno intentante 

```

(chroot) mint / # emerge --sync

>>> Syncing repository 'gentoo' into '/usr/portage'...

!!! getaddrinfo failed for 'rsync.gentoo.org': [Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(636) [Receiver=3.1.2]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

 * IMPORTANT: 7 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

(chroot) mint / # 
```

Bueno tendré que probar luego, con las conexiones colapsadas actualmente en Venezuela, y posiblemente también en otras partes del mundo (especialmente latinoamerica) . es posible que no sea el mejor momento para intentar eso xD, especialmente hoy siendo 31 de Diciembre xD

----------

## quilosaq

```
(chroot) mint / # emerge --ask x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

!!! 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details. 
```

Prueba con:

```
(chroot) mint / # emerge --ask =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134
```

----------

## Inukaze

Muchas gracias. 

Funcionó primero con

```
# rm -rf /etc/portage/package.mask

# echo '>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge --ask =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134
```

Ahora me dice

```
/lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/build/System.map not found

You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod
```

Se refiere al System.map que coloco en la partición de inicio?

Es decir al

```
/boot/System.map-genkernel-x86-4.4.39-gentoo
```

Es mejor que lo copie como el archivo que me dice que no existe o usar depmod???

A la final hice

```
# cp /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86-4.4.39-gentoo /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/build/System.map

# emerge --ask =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

# modprobe nvidia

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert ‘nvidia’: Exec format error 
```

La razón de copiar el archivo fue con el uso del depmod también me pidió exactamente el mismo archivo

Me puse a recompilar el núcleo :

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/kernel-config --all-ramdisk-modules --menuconfig all
```

Revise que todo esta como indica en la wiki de Gentoo para usar el controlador nvidia

```

[*] Enable loadable module support 

Processor type and features ---> [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support 

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> Frame buffer Devices ---> <*> Support for frame buffer devices ---> < > nVidia Framebuffer Support < > nVidia Riva support 

Device Drivers ---> Input device support ---> <*> Event interface

Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> < > Nouveau (nVidia) cards
```

Y mientras el proceso se llevaba a cabo vi en la terminal que devolvió lo siguiente

```
depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko needs unknow symbol mtrr_del

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko needs unknow symbol mtrr_add
```

Lo volví a intentar :

```
# cp - rf /boot/System.map-genkernel-x86-4.4-39-gentoo /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/build/System.map 

# emerge =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko needs unknow symbol mtrr_del

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko needs unknow symbol mtrr_add

# modprobe nvidia

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg

nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_del (err 0)

nvidia: Unknown symbol mtrr_add (err 0)
```

----------

## rodrigoat1981

Segun recuerdo cuando instale el driver de nvidia segui estos pasos:

emerge nvidia-driver(version que usas)

genkernel  --oldconfig

tras hacer denuevo el kernel pude cargar los modulos.

http://blog.nactive.be/2016/04/modprobe-error-could-not-insert-nvidia-exec-format-error/

en esa pagina explican el por que del error almenos eso funciono para mi .Last edited by rodrigoat1981 on Sun Jan 01, 2017 7:45 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Publica la salida de tu 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Inukaze

Buenas, feliz año a todas las personas que me leen, y vamos al punto

1) el error consiste en que los controladores legados como los que yo uso.  Por ejemplo en cierto rango de versiones usan algo llamado 'mrtt'  para poder utilizarlos en ciertas versiones de Linux,  no recuerdo el rango pero parece ser entre 4.2 y superiores se le debe aplicar un parche a Linux o a los controladores para remover mtrr del código fuente.  Eso lo estaba leyendo ayer en el siguiente sitio

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/968448/304-132-does-not-load-on-kernel-4-7-5-mttr-patch-has-not-been-applied-/

2) en ese sitio están los controladores con el parche aplicado hasta la versión 304.132 en un paquete de formato "run" (script + archivo comprimido = paquete autocontenido).  Así que procedí a descargarlo 

```
wget -O=NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.132-patched-mtrr.run -c https://sourceforge.net/projects/lxpup/files/Other/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.132-patched-mtrr.run/download

chmod a+o+x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.132-patched-mtrr.run
```

Luego reinicie y al entrar a GRUB2 presione la tecla e sobre la opcion que inicia mi distribución Gentoo y al final de la línea Linux agregue "init s" e ingrese con el usuario Root fui a donde descargue el archivo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.132-patched-mtrr.run y lo ejecute se tardo como 3 minutos luego la pantalla quedó totalmente en negro presione 2 veces entrar y volví a la consola tty1.  En resumen

```
login: root

cd /home/inukaze/Descargas

./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.132-patch-mtrr.run

modprobe nvidia
```

Y no hubo error alguno luego cree mi archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf y configure todo ya instale XFCE4 y ya tengo sistema gráfico lo único que me falta instalar son cosas necesarias como mi editor de texto favorito el medit,  el xfce4-screenshooter, el abiword + gnumeric / libreoffice, PulseAudio, mesa-utils, smplayer, palemoon, etc 

Lo cual haré cuando regrese el Internet a mi casa, ya que esto de estar respondiendo las publicaciones desde un teléfono inteligente realmente es agotador. 

3) Finalmente reinicie,  permitiendo su inicio común, ingrese con mi usuario y use

```
startxfce4
```

Y ya estoy en mi sistema gráfico. 

4) falta agregar controladores con el parche de mrtt al emerge para poder descargar los cómodamente desde el repositorio de Gentoo me di cuenta que el medit no está.  Tampoco otros temas que son compatibles con gtk2 y gtk3 que utilizaba tanto en ArchLinux,Debian, Fedora y Slackware como

Adapta

Breeze-gtk / Gnome-breeze

Deepin

Albatross

Blackbird

Ceti-2

Orion

Y bueno después sigo probando cuando tenga internet para hacerme mi propia guía de como instale Gentoo + nvidia / nouveau 

Muchas gracias por todo esto quedo resuelto

==========================================================================================================

Volvi aunque en si la instalacion de nvidia fue realizada, surgieron los siguientes inconvenientes

1 ) Compile firefox

```
emerge firefox
```

Tardo 8 horas en compilar , la version 46 , para desarrolladores y en ingles ¬¬. cosa que no entiendo porque yo queria era el firefox-50 , para usuario final y en español (yo tengo es_ES.UTF8 UTF8] asi que debio compilarse en español, , segun descargo firefox-esr (el de debian?) , y cuando creo el lanzador en el menu , se llama "Autora" :v . por cierto a cada 2 minutos se cierra :v 

Alguien tine una mejor explicacion de como puedo compilar el firefox que necesito, ya que la wiki no me resulto util en su articulo de firefox

2 ) Surgio un problemita (que no recuerdo como resolvi, recuerdo que fue en una con SysVInit o systemd )

con mi usuario :

```
$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  80

  Current serial number in output stream:  81
```

con el superusuario :

```
sudo glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es_profile, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_copy_image, 

    GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_NV_multisample_coverage, GLX_NV_present_video, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_capture, GLX_NV_video_out, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_swap_control_tear, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)/PCIe/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 304.132

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, 

    GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_include, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_sync, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, 

    GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_import_sync_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, 

    GL_EXT_texture_storage, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_EXT_x11_sync_object, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NVX_conditional_render, 

    GL_NV_ES1_1_compatibility, GL_NV_alpha_test, GL_NV_blend_minmax, 

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, 

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, GL_NV_fence, 

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragdepth, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program2, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage, 

    GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, 

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, 

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader3, GL_NV_vertex_array_range, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture, GL_OES_depth24, 

    GL_OES_depth32, GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, 

    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_point_size_array, GL_OES_point_sprite, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_standard_derivatives, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_float, GL_OES_texture_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float, GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_npot, GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_vertex_half_float, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, 

    GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SUN_slice_accum

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 2.0 NVIDIA 304.132 304.132

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 1.00

OpenGL ES profile extensions:

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, 

    GL_EXT_unpack_subimage, GL_NV_alpha_test, GL_NV_blend_minmax, 

    GL_NV_complex_primitives, GL_NV_draw_buffers, GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, 

    GL_NV_fragdepth, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program2, 

    GL_NV_get_tex_image, GL_NV_read_buffer, GL_NV_texture_lod_clamp, 

    GL_NV_unpack_subimage, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_OES_compressed_paletted_texture, GL_OES_depth24, 

    GL_OES_depth32, GL_OES_depth_texture, GL_OES_element_index_uint, 

    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_point_size_array, GL_OES_point_sprite, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OES_standard_derivatives, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_float, GL_OES_texture_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float, GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_npot, GL_OES_vertex_array_object, GL_OES_vertex_half_float

192 GLX Visuals

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x021 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x022 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x024 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x025 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x026 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x027 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x028 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x029 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x02f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x030 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x031 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x032 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x033 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x034 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x035 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x036 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x037 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x038 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x039 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x03c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x03d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x03f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x040 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x041 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x042 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x043 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x044 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x045 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x046 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x047 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x048 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x049 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x04a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x04b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x04c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x04d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x04e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x04f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x050 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x051 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x052 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x053 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x054 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x055 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x056 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x057 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x058 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x059 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05a 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x05c 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x05d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05e 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x05f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x060 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x061 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x062 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x063 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x064 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x065 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x066 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x067 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x068 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x069 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x06f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x070 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x071 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x072 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x073 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x074 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x075 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x076 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x077 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x078 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x079 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x07e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x07f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x080 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x081 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x082 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x083 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x084 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x085 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x086 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x087 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x088 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x089 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x08a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x08d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x08e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x08f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x090 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x091 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x092 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x093 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x094 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x095 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x096 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x097 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x098 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x099 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09b 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09d 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x09e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x09f 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0a0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0a1 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x023 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0a9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0aa 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ab 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ac 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ad 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ae 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0af 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0b0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0b1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0b7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0b9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0ba 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0bb 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0bc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0bd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0be 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0bf 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x0c7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x0c9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0ca 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0cb 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0cc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0cd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0ce 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0cf 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d1 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d2 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d3 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d4 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d5 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d6 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0d7 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d8 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0d9 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0da 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0db 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0dc 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0dd 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0de 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x0df 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x0e0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

251 GLXFBConfigs:

    visual  x   bf lv rg d st  colorbuffer  sr ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

  id dep cl sp  sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a F gb bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0x0e1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0e9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ea 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0eb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ec 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ed 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ee 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ef 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f0 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f1 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f2 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f3 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f4 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f5 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f6 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f7 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f8 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0f9 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fa 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fb 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fc 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fd 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0fe 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x0ff 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x100 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x101 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x102 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x103 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x104 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x105 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x106 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x107 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x108 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x109 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x10d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x10f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x110 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x111 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x112 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x113 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x114 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x115 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x116 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x117 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x118 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x119 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x11d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x11e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x11f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x120 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x121 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x122 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x123 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x124 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x125 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x126 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x127 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x128 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x129 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x12d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x12e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x12f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x130 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x131 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x132 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x133 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x134 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x135 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x136 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x137 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x138 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x139 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x13d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x13e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x13f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x140 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x141 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x142 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x143 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x144 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x145 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x146 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x147 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x148 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x149 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x14d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x14e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x14f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x150 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x151 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x152 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x153 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x154 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x155 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x156 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x157 24 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x158 24 dc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x159 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15a 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15b 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15c 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x15d 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x15e 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x15f 24 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x160 24 dc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x161 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x162 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x163 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x164 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x165 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x166 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x167 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x168 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x169 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x16f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x170 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x171 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x172 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x173 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x174 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x175 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x176 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x177 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x178 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x179 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x17c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x17d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x17f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x180 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x181 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x182 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x183 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x184 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x185 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x186 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x187 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x188 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x189 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x18c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x18d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x18f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x190 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x191 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x192 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x193 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x194 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x195 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x196 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x197 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x198 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x199 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19a 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19b 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x19c 32 tc  0  32  0 r  y .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x19d 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19e 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  8 1 Ncon

0x19f 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x1a0 32 tc  0  32  0 r  . .   8  8  8  8 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16 16 1 Ncon

0x1a1  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a2  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a3  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a4  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a5  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a6  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a7  0 sg  0  16  0 r  y .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a8  0 sg  0  16  0 r  . .   5  6  5  0 .  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1a9  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1aa  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ab  0 sg  0   0  0 r  . .   0  0  0  0 .  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ac  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ad  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ae  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1af  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b0  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b1  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b2  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b3  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b4  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b5  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b6  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b7  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b8  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1b9  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ba  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bb  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bc  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bd  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1be  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1bf  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c0  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c1  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c2  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c3  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  16 16  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c4  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c5  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c6  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c7  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c8  0 sg  0  32  0 r  . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1c9  0 sg  0  32  0    . .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ca  0 sg  0  32  0 r  y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cb  0 sg  0  32  0    y .  32  0  0  0 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cc  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cd  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1ce  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1cf  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d0  0 sg  0  64  0 r  . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d1  0 sg  0  64  0    . .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d2  0 sg  0  64  0 r  y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d3  0 sg  0  64  0    y .  16 16 16 16 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d4  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d5  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d6  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d7  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d8  0 sg  0 128  0 r  . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1d9  0 sg  0 128  0    . .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1da  0 sg  0 128  0 r  y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x1db  0 sg  0 128  0    y .  32 32 32 32 f  .  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

Recuerdo que alguna vez tuve que crear un archivo de reglas para que durante el inicio ole asignara los permisos 0666 (de chmod), para poder utilizarlo con todos los usuarios sin problemas

Alguien sabe como hago eso en OpenRC ?

----------

## quilosaq

 *Inukaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Tardo 8 horas en compilar , la version 46 , para desarrolladores y en ingles ¬¬. cosa que no entiendo porque yo queria era el firefox-50 , para usuario final y en español (yo tengo es_ES.UTF8 UTF8] asi que debio compilarse en español, , segun descargo firefox-esr (el de debian?) , y cuando creo el lanzador en el menu , se llama "Autora" :v . por cierto a cada 2 minutos se cierra :v
> 
> Alguien tine una mejor explicacion de como puedo compilar el firefox que necesito, ya que la wiki no me resulto util en su articulo de firefox
> ...

 En Gentoo no existen versiones para desarrolladores y versiones para usuarios finales; existen versiones, ramas y uses.

Para instalar la versión 50 de firefox en español deberías ejecutar: 

```
(root)# L10N="es-ES" emerge -v =firefox-50.1.0
```

Firefox-50, en Gentoo, está en la rama de pruebas. Dependiendo de la configuración de tu sistema podrías obtener múltiples advertencias sobre paquetes de la rama de pruebas que debes instalar, bloqueos generados por los paquetes que tienes instalados y modificaciones en las uses de algunos paquetes.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Inukaze wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Surgio un problemita (que no recuerdo como resolvi, recuerdo que fue en una con SysVInit o systemd )
> 
> con mi usuario :
> ...

 

¿Tu usuario pertenece al grupo video?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers/es#Permissions

----------

## Inukaze

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Inukaze wrote:*   ...
> 
> Surgio un problemita (que no recuerdo como resolvi, recuerdo que fue en una con SysVInit o systemd )
> 
> con mi usuario :
> ...

 

Si esa parte ya la resolvi con :

```
sudo gpasswd -a $USER video
```

Lo que no he logrado es que glxinfo funcione con mi usuario comun, ya que como veras mas arriba, con mi usuario me da un error, pero al usar sudo no me da problema alguno :v 

No se si sea porque debo pertenecer a otro grupo, o sea por la version de los controladores sin mrtt que instale de nvidia 304.132, ya que con el oficial del repositorio no puedo usarlo con linux-4.4-39. y no se cual version de linux con soporte de largo plazo sea la ultima que incluye mtrr para usar esa version linux + los controladores del repositorio emerge.

----------

## Inukaze

Descargue el archivo -> https://superb-dca2.dl.sourceforge.net/project/lxpup/Other/nvidia/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.134-patched-mtrr.run

Luego fui a la tty1 (Ctrl+Alt Gr+F1)

```
init 2

login : root

password :

/etc/init.d/xdm stop ; killall -9 Xorg

rm -rf /etc/portage/package.mask

echo '>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge --sync

emerge --ask =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-304.134

./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-304.134-patched-mtrr.run

gpasswd -a myuser video
```

y listo ya tengo opengl funcionando  :Very Happy: 

----------

